# snares! what you got!!



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Was wondering what everybody is using for snare setup to get ideas of what im going to use, wire size, brand hardware, and anything you want to add. My brother inlaw uses a break away snare which is required by Montana where im going to be snaring. But the ones he uses have a huge spring which I think would be noticable to some coyotes.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You need to know the laws where you plan to trap with snares, springs are required in some states, deer stops etc... we can't use snares in Arizona...


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

guess i shouldve been more specific. Anyone with breakaway snares. All montana requires is breakaway snare of 350# or less


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

check with these guys,

​http://dakotalinesnares.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=605​


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll take some pics of mine Tomorow. I use breakaways with syneker kill springs


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

My advice to you would be to order some snares that are already assembled. The Snare Shop and Dakota Line snares are a good start. I would personally go with some snares with kill springs unless you are trapping an area where you will have good entanglement. Good luck going after those 80 dollar coyotes!


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

saskredneck said:


> I'll take some pics of mine Tomorow. I use breakaways with syneker kill springs


I do like the looks of those and heard alot of people talk about those kill springs. How long have you been using that setup saskredneck? And how well do you like them. Im not going to snare until next year and have been looking into everything. Has anyone had any experience with the Gregerson locks? Heard good things about them but have not talked anyone that has used them.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been using the springs for a couple years now. No complaints. Usually I can just reset a new snare in the same place because there is no catch circle. The snares also hang nicer with the breakaway device.


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you figured cost per snare?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

$3.25 roughly. but you have to keep in mind that the lock, breakaway, and spring are reuseable.


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't realise the breakaway s-hooks were reusable


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

yup they are good until a deer straightens them out.i use 365lb breakaways, but it just depends on what is allowed in your area. my coyotes were straightening out 165s so i went to the next size up. im also starting to use deer stops.


----------

